# Labeling Bar Soap



## dalewaite48 (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking for help on how to wrap and label my soap. My wife has come up with a nice way of wrapping fabric around it and then tying a cute ribbon on it. But still toying with how to label each bar.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 2, 2014)

You could get business card stock, print on it, punch hole in the corner and tie it on the bar with the ribbon. I think it looks good individually, but not good as a group of you are trying to sell, b/c it obscures the bars.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 2, 2014)

dixiedragon said:


> You could get business card stock, print on it, punch hole in the corner and tie it on the bar with the ribbon. I think it looks good individually, but not good as a group of you are trying to sell, b/c it obscures the bars.


 
I find simple shrink wrap with a nice printed label works great. It keeps the soaps clean, which customers tend to like if you are going to sell. Wrapping fabric and making cards is very pesky and time consuming. But it depends on what your goal is, gifts or selling. Shrinkwrapping also helps preserve the fragrance.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 2, 2014)

I use shrink wrap band and two labels.  One on the front and ingredients, phone, address and website on the back.  My customers like being able to see the pretty soap and smell it too.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 2, 2014)

I don’t sell, but for gifts I take a word document add 4 columns and make the label about ¼ of the way down and then print and cut the page into fourths.  Using some heavy parchment paper (the type I bought was for resumes) it was easy to bend it around the bars and just tape it in the back.


----------



## lsg (Jan 2, 2014)

You can do a cigar band with the Soap Name Label on the front and the ingred. contact label on the back.


----------



## Paintguru (Jan 2, 2014)

dalewaite48 said:


> Looking for help on how to wrap and label my soap. My wife has come up with a nice way of wrapping fabric around it and then tying a cute ribbon on it. But still toying with how to label each bar.



I started with this idea, and if your goal is to sell, you will find it to be too time consuming and expensive.  You could perhaps use this as packaging if you're shipping the soap, but for displays I don't think you want to wrap it too much.  Simple seems to be better in this case.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 2, 2014)

Paintguru said:


> I started with this idea, and if your goal is to sell, you will find it to be too time consuming and expensive. You could perhaps use this as packaging if you're shipping the soap, but for displays I don't think you want to wrap it too much. Simple seems to be better in this case.


 
Simple, not naked bars, is much better if you are going to sell at outdoor makets. 4x6 label stock can make a great label if you play with the formating of your label. I wrap my label with the main label on the front, instructions on the bottom edge and ingredients & company info on the back. One label easy peasy my soap have a 1.25" bottom edge. In the begnning I tried the cigar bands with tape and when they loosened up they looked very unprofessional. With my shrink bags I just take the heat gun and shrink them back down. Usually I take the heat gun to my night market and shrink them after they are on the table


----------



## newlife (Aug 9, 2014)

Found round cardboard circles at Michael's and used hold punch to add ribbon to tie on soap. You can hand write if your handwriting is neat


----------



## dalewaite48 (Aug 9, 2014)

this is how I now label and wrap my soaps.  I found it to be very easy and quite fast


----------



## mhawk85 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love the goat


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't care for cigar bands. They get loose and slide around on the bar and don't fit nicely over the top of a bar with a less than flat top. All that looks sloppy to me. I mean no offense to those who use them -- it's just not my thing. 

I use a partial band made from heavy paper (not quite card stock, but close) that forms a "U" shape. The "U" is held in place with a shrink wrap bag. The bottom of the "U" covers the bottom of the bar and contains my contact info. The front of the "U" shows my soap name, logo, net weight, etc. The back contains a description, directions for safe use, and ingredients. 

The front and back parts extend, oh, maybe 3/4 of the way up the bar. All of the top and more of the front and back of each bar are visible compared with a cigar band. If the bar has some decorative motif on the top that I want people to see, it's all there to admire.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love the description of your labeling, DeeAnna! I'm still trying to figure out labeling myself, and I know what you mean about cigar bands being loose!


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 27, 2014)

dalewaite48 said:


> Looking for help on how to wrap and label my soap. My wife has come up with a nice way of wrapping fabric around it and then tying a cute ribbon on it. But still toying with how to label each bar.



I use the different color shades of card stock as cigar bands.  Pretty inexpensive and easy.
 Starting to sell at Craft Fairs so may be researching the shrink wrap idea.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 27, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I don't care for cigar bands. They get loose and slide around on the bar and don't fit nicely over the top of a bar with a less than flat top. All that looks sloppy to me. I mean no offense to those who use them -- it's just not my thing.
> 
> I use a partial band made from heavy paper (not quite card stock, but close) that forms a "U" shape. The "U" is held in place with a shrink wrap bag. The bottom of the "U" covers the bottom of the bar and contains my contact info. The front of the "U" shows my soap name, logo, net weight, etc. The back contains a description, directions for safe use, and ingredients.
> 
> The front and back parts extend, oh, maybe 3/4 of the way up the bar. All of the top and more of the front and back of each bar are visible compared with a cigar band. If the bar has some decorative motif on the top that I want people to see, it's all there to admire.


 
 DeeAnna, no offense taken.   
 I was wondering if you could post a picture of your "U" band on a bar of soap??  Do you shrink wrap around the band??


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll see if I can remember to take pics. Yes, the shrink wrap goes over the band -- in other words, the paper label is sandwiched between the plastic and the soap. I like that better compared with a sticker on the outside, because the plastic protects the label. 

I started out with cigar bands, by the way ... next tried wrapping a few bars with pretty paper and ribbon (pretty, but definitely not my cuppa tea) ... moved to shrink wrap and cussed a lot until I figured it out (and am now using it to package items I make in my day job) ... added adhesive labels to the outside of the shrink wrap (didn't like the overall look nor the wear on the labels) ... and have finally ended up with the "U" label and shrink wrap (a bit fiddly to do, but tolerable, and gives me more options for label design).

It's been a journey!


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 27, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I'll see if I can remember to take pics. Yes, the shrink wrap goes over the band -- in other words, the paper label is sandwiched between the plastic and the soap. I like that better compared with a sticker on the outside, because the plastic protects the label.
> 
> I started out with cigar bands, by the way ... next tried wrapping a few bars with pretty paper and ribbon (pretty, but definitely not my cuppa tea) ... moved to shrink wrap and cussed a lot until I figured it out (and am now using it to package items I make in my day job) ... added adhesive labels to the outside of the shrink wrap (didn't like the overall look nor the wear on the labels) ... and have finally ended up with the "U" label and shrink wrap (a bit fiddly to do, but tolerable, and gives me more options for label design).
> 
> It's been a journey!




 I love your descriptions and I can only imagine the journey.


----------



## BWsoaps (Apr 28, 2015)

You can't beat the old fashioned way, Greece proof paper 1st layer then quality brown wrapping paper 2nd, finished with your logo ink stamped on the front and tied with string


----------

